# Old Wilton Woodworking Vise



## Keystone (Aug 20, 2012)

I have an old Wilton Woodworking Vise that my dad had brought home from work. It wouldn't hold any piece I was working on very tight. If I tightened the vise too much it would slip and then come loose again. So I took it apart. Come to find out, the previous owner of the vise had broken it. There is what seems to be a continuous nut that the screw goes through. I can't complain, it was free. However I really would like to find out if I can get a replacement nut for this vise, if there are any options on repairing this, or if there are other possible options. I'll include some photos of the vise and broken nut. The numbers on the handle are 161072-10 and the others on the back are 
GF 9-67 1S N 16102.


----------



## jlmarta (Jul 29, 2012)

OIFSquirrel said:


> I have an old Wilton Woodworking Vise that my dad had brought home from work. It wouldn't hold any piece I was working on very tight. If I tightened the vise too much it would slip and then come loose again. So I took it apart. Come to find out, the previous owner of the vise had broken it. There is what seems to be a Half Nut quick release that the screw goes through. I can't complain, it was free. However I really would like to find out if I can get a replacement Half Nut (quick release) or


If you know the model number, you might try here:

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/wilton-vise-parts-c-32774_155485.html


----------



## Keystone (Aug 20, 2012)

jlmarta said:


> If you know the model number, you might try here:


I updated the info on the vise and added some pictures of it. I was on that website last night but I found nothing. Google turned up nothing as well on parts. I forgot to add the continuous nut in the last post. Here it is.


----------



## jlmarta (Jul 29, 2012)

OIFSquirrel said:


> I updated the info on the vise and added some pictures of it. I was on that website last night but I found nothing. Google turned up nothing as well on parts.


Hmmm. Ya s'pose the broken part could be brazed back together?

Just wonderin'.....


----------



## Keystone (Aug 20, 2012)

jlmarta said:


> Hmmm. Ya s'pose the broken part could be brazed back together?
> 
> Just wonderin'.....


I was wondering that myself, however I was talking to a guy at work and since it is cast, it's possible to weld it, but it's not guaranteed.


----------



## Keystone (Aug 20, 2012)

jlmarta said:


> Hmmm. Ya s'pose the broken part could be brazed back together?
> 
> Just wonderin'.....


I just asked a maintenance guy here at work about brazing the broken pieces. He said that that would probably be the best bet for fixing the cast pieces. Thanks for the idea jlmarta!


----------

